

AsK: Would you pay for a locker to hold stuff you sell online? - sharemywin

Would you pay 5-10% for a locker to hold a book, cd, other used stuff you sell on craiglist/online? So that someone can buy it and pick it up with out having to meet up with them.
======
gregjor
<http://triplocker.com> can be used for this. Store your stuff in your locker,
sell it, then TripLocker will ship it for you. You can eBay/craigslist from
anywhere in the world as long as your buyer doesn't mind not seeing the item
before paying.

~~~
sharemywin
I was thinking I sell a DVD for 7.99 and pay 80 cents and someone can pick it
up anytime. I was thinking there might be a kiosk and website and an app that
I could search and find things close by.

------
sbaumgarten
I think I would. It would save quite a bit of hassle. I think it would be nice
if you could ship it to the locker then it auto mails it (or allows someone to
pick it up)

~~~
lifeguard
hivemind!

------
lifeguard
No, but I might if it included a drop-ship service.

~~~
sharemywin
dropship to your house?

